# Kits on Ozark's site



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone here have any experience and photos the kits currently offered by Ozark Miniatures? The stock photos on their website and lack of description leaving me wondering. The materials seem to be etched sheets of hobby wood. Is that correct?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert said:


> Does anyone here have any experience and photos the kits currently offered by Ozark Miniatures? The stock photos on their website and lack of description leaving me wondering. The materials seem to be etched sheets of hobby wood. Is that correct?


Yes I have experience and yes, they are 'hobby wood'.

I just built a 10' caboose










and there are lots more photos of the build here:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/30471/beating-the-boredom-peter-ts-small-caboose

I also just received the Backwoods Diesel Boxcab kit, which is a little bit simpler, though fitting it with r/c is going to be fun. Here's a pic of the box and contents. Note the small bags of whitemetal parts:










I also have a PDF of the Ozark catalog from a few years ago that was on a german website. Send me a message with your email if you want a copy.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Peter. Your build on the other site looked great. Yes I have an Ozark list already, but thanks for the offer. Stay safe, enjoy trains!
Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a comment. These kits are quite heavy plywood, so they are robust. And the Backwwods Diesel Boxcab is a very simple kit.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

good to know, thank you.


----------

